# What's this mystery hose?



## snowballah (Sep 8, 2020)

Came across this mystery hose/line in my old Toro 824 Model 38080 while removing its carburetor for cleaning:










What is this hose for? I didn't notice it until my carburetor was completely removed and I don't think it was connected to the carb.

Also while I'm at it- this fuel line (the yellow one) looks pretty rough. What kind of fuel line should I be looking for if I'm going to replace it? Vinyl? PVC? Regular black fuel line?


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

snowballah said:


> What is this hose for? I didn't notice it until my carburetor was completely removed and I don't think it was connected to the carb.
> 
> Also while I'm at it- this fuel line (the yellow one) looks pretty rough. What kind of fuel line should I be looking for if I'm going to replace it? Vinyl? PVC? Regular black fuel line?


The mystery hose is the engine crankcase breather - it doesnt hook up to anything.
The other hose looks like the carb primer, it looks good as is IMO.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The black hose is the crankcase vent line, it is attached to the valve cover on the side valve engine. I use black rubber fuel injection line hose, for the yellow fuel line hose, typically a 1/4" diameter, since it will better withstand the chemicals in modern fuels.


----------



## snowballah (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks for the explanations!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just hangs downward loose like that , there is a spring and filter element in the breather assembly. .... some older B&S tube the breather back into the carburetor chamber.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Breather Tube.


----------

